# Is this Right????



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

Just installed Bag riders rear air slam bags on my MK4 jetta and this is the angle when the car is jacked up in the air from the rear tow hook. My question is, is this angle right? I mean should it be more centered over the upper nipple 


















Sorry for the super sized pics


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

That's definitely rubbing


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

the bag isnt rubbing. it clears everthing in front of it by about an inch. Ill take some pics of it from a more frontal view


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

More of a front view


----------



## hunterkb (Nov 20, 2009)

how much PSI is in the bag?


----------



## reynolds9000 (Oct 16, 2003)

That does not look right. Seems like the bag should be much more centered.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## MechEngg (Jan 13, 2009)

Are you running great plates? If so take them out immediately


----------



## Tofik (May 7, 2007)

MechEngg said:


> Are you running great plates? If so take them out immediately


this. also check that the bottom of the bag has seated itself correctly in the beam, if you dont drill out the center of the hole in the beam then the bottom of the bag wont drop it like its supposed to


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

hunterkb said:


> how much PSI is in the bag?


I think i had about 30 psi in the bag. I had the car lifted by the tow hook so there was no pressure on the bag



MechEngg said:


> Are you running great plates? If so take them out immediately


 nope, no great plates. You think my beam could be pushed too far forward?



Tofik said:


> this. also check that the bottom of the bag has seated itself correctly in the beam, if you dont drill out the center of the hole in the beam then the bottom of the bag wont drop it like its supposed to


 I grinded down the bottow perch so th bag sits perfct on the bottom. its almost pressed in there now.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

NO!!!!!!! This is not correct at all. I would recommend switching to a shorter shock to keep the 
bag from over-extending. The shock needs to limit the upward travel of the bag. Let me know if you have any further questions!


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> NO!!!!!!! This is not correct at all. I would recommend switching to a shorter shock to keep the
> bag from over-extending. The shock needs to limit the upward travel of the bag. Let me know if you have any further questions!


PM'd you


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

Still havent found a solution :banghead::banghead:

I unbolted the rear beam at the driverside and moved it as far forward to see if things lined up and no luck.


----------



## prospal (Mar 8, 2011)

it almost looks like the bottom cup, or whatever that black thing connecting to your control arm is just too high, forcing the bag to have to bend back farther. can that piece be trimmed? you may not get as much lift then, but your bag will not bend that far backwards.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 25, 2008)

Raven1407 said:


> Still havent found a solution :banghead::banghead:
> 
> I unbolted the rear beam at the driverside and moved it as far forward to see if things lined up and no luck.


Did you get my pm?


----------



## kilimats (Mar 5, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> NO!!!!!!! This is not correct at all. I would recommend switching to a shorter shock to keep the
> bag from over-extending. The shock needs to limit the upward travel of the bag. Let me know if you have any further questions!


you need shorter shocks i agree


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

prospal said:


> it almost looks like the bottom cup, or whatever that black thing connecting to your control arm is just too high, forcing the bag to have to bend back farther. can that piece be trimmed? you may not get as much lift then, but your bag will not bend that far backwards.


I agree but its only the driverside thats sitting that way. the passanger bag sits straight up and down



[email protected] said:


> Did you get my pm?


I did sorry havent had a chance to take pics. Im gonna put it up on rhino ramps today and snap a few pics aired up and down for ya


----------



## mikesvw2.0 (Aug 27, 2009)

Maybe since your jacking the car up from the tow hook, the rear beam is just hanging there causing the wierd angle?


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

can you post pics of the other side for comparison??


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

mikesvw2.0 said:


> Maybe since your jacking the car up from the tow hook, the rear beam is just hanging there causing the wierd angle?


thats what i thought until i installed the passenger side and realized tat one was straight up and down




martin13 said:


> can you post pics of the other side for comparison??


 posting now


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

Driverside at 50 PSI see how its still off center










And the Passenger side at same psi










ANd this is both bags deflated driverside then passanger side


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

thats really really strange, the only thing i can think is that the spring pocket on the beam is bent and pointing backwards slightly


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

you could clearly see the the picture that you posted that your bottom spring seat is bent at least 3/4-1" back that is your problem. my guess is that car was driven low before and bottom spring seat got caught on something and bent back. 
looks like you only having problem on the driver side of the car,so my suggestion is removing bag and try to hammer/pull with the winch that back in place or replace complete beam.
[URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...39.imageshack.us/img39/8343/34ovrlv.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


----------



## martin13 (Apr 20, 2010)

Rat4Life said:


> you could clearly see the the picture that you posted that your bottom spring seat is bent at least 3/4-1" back that is your problem. my guess is that car was driven low before and bottom spring seat got caught on something and bent back.
> looks like you only having problem on the driver side of the car,so my suggestion is removing bag and try to hammer/pull with the winch that back in place or replace complete beam.


i thought i saw that but wasn't sure if it was supposed to be there. thats why i asked for him to post pics of the other side. good detective work ahaha

:beer:


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

Rat4Life said:


> you could clearly see the the picture that you posted that your bottom spring seat is bent at least 3/4-1" back that is your problem. my guess is that car was driven low before and bottom spring seat got caught on something and bent back.
> looks like you only having problem on the driver side of the car,so my suggestion is removing bag and try to hammer/pull with the winch that back in place or replace complete beam.
> [URL=http://imageshack.us/photo/my-...39.imageshack.us/img39/8343/34ovrlv.jpg[/IMG] Uploaded with ImageShack.us[/URL]


I figured that was the problem but hoped i was just seeing things... well fahk a duck.

Guess Ill try and pull it straight tomorrow. 

Thanks for everyones help and Ill let you guys know if im in the market for a new rear beam tomorrow... :banghead:


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

You know its funny... I lift weights and workout all the time but I guess im too weak to straighten this freakin perch out lol. So guess im in the market for a rear beam. Already made a post in the mk4 ads but if anyone has one in here and close to MD let me know. Thanks again guys for the help


----------



## Korfu (Feb 26, 2007)

Lol you think thats bad you should see mine. I have firestones and great plates. 


B4 the OMG OMG OMG YOU NEED TO TAKE THE GREAT PLATES OUT NOW!!!

A) I would but the stupid hardware they came with started to strip when i tried removing them (they were properly torqued when i put them in).

B) its been almost 4 years and not a single problem.


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

Korfu said:


> Lol you think thats bad you should see mine. I have firestones and great plates.
> 
> 
> B4 the OMG OMG OMG YOU NEED TO TAKE THE GREAT PLATES OUT NOW!!!
> ...


Well if the bag wasnt rubbing i'd say screw it and leave it the way it is but ive driven maybe 60 miles and there is a significant rub mark already.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

Korfu said:


> Lol you think thats bad you should see mine. I have firestones and great plates.
> 
> 
> B4 the OMG OMG OMG YOU NEED TO TAKE THE GREAT PLATES OUT NOW!!!
> ...


firestone is a lot skinnier diameter bag thats why your still ok.

OP pick up yellow pages book and call up few local junk yards (auto recyclers),i bet you could pick one up locally for cheap.


----------



## wagner17 (Oct 20, 2009)

you jack the car up with air in the bags:screwy: i was told to air out when liftng the car up anytiime


----------



## BigMeecH (Sep 3, 2010)

wagner17 said:


> you jack the car up with air in the bags:screwy: i was told to air out when liftng the car up anytiime


From what I understand u should air out when the car goes on the lift for a prolonged period . But when just jacking it up I can keep it at ride height


----------



## Raven1407 (Aug 2, 2007)

wagner17 said:


> you jack the car up with air in the bags:screwy: i was told to air out when liftng the car up anytiime


Really? What was even the point in posting that? My concern was the angle and due to much more educated responses I've solved the problem. So thank you for your useless post.


----------

